# Ipod Shuffle, Non reconnu ? Ne charge pas.



## iWoxYou (30 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour mac gen !

Aujourd'hui je viens vous faire par de mon problème, j'ai acheté mon ipod shuffle 2gb gris pour noël et je quand je le branche au pc il ne charge pas. mon pc le reconnais pas nom-plus et n'y itunes ( dernière version ). Je pense avoir des port usb 2.0. pour mon ipod touch pas de problème sa charge donc je ne comprend pas pourquoi le shuffle ne charge pas et n'est pas reconnu.


----------

